# Quite urgent now



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

These 2 girls are still looking for a new home and it's getting quite urgent as they need to be out by Friday and we can't get transport to me so is anybody in the middle or quite close to Doncaster that could maybe take them please. This is Minnie she's 2 years old and very loving.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

And this is fluffy she's the bubbliest out of the 2 she is also 2 years old


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

TB ... what happens to the cats if no home is found Friday?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I honestly really don't know what will happen to them


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Do they need a home or transport to you?

I can't help with either but did come across this group...https://www.facebook.com/groups/683870415007691/



> Cats needing either Rescue Back up, transport to safety, foster space or are in danger of injury or death. A group for rescue groups and individuals who can help with short term, emergency or rushed help in whatever form it is needed.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Polski said:


> Do they need a home or transport to you?
> 
> I can't help with either but did come across this group...https://www.facebook.com/groups/683870415007691/


That looks good! It seems strange that no one will transport the cats surely a relay could be arranged somehow?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im not far from Doncaster. I can take them short term in nobody comes forward. But I already have ten animals and they will have to stay in a guest room as they will be frightened of the dogs. 

What about contacting Kelly Joy about transport?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Why do they have to be out by Friday?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I am in west London...Richmond...and I am seriously inundated with 10 cats currently... but if possible I will help short term as they both look so totally adorable. What is in fact the long-term problem... I can offer a separate bedroom where these guys can camp for the time being. The torti is especially endearing!! Let me know??


----------



## Ginmog (Sep 2, 2014)

What lovely looking girls... If I had the funds for 2 more cats I'd love them... However I do live just outside Doncaster and could offer transport to you Saturday morning if that would help? Could pick them up either tomorrow or Friday after work if they don't mind spending a night or 2 in my spare bedroom?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ginmog said:


> What lovely looking girls... If I had the funds for 2 more cats I'd love them... However I do live just outside Doncaster and could offer transport to you Saturday morning if that would help? Could pick them up either tomorrow or Friday after work if they don't mind spending a night or 2 in my spare bedroom?


Well, you cant get a better offer than that! Bless you Ginmog - reputation point on its way


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi guys sorry I'm only just replying we think this is sorted but I will defo let you all know.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are they going to you.

I have/will be rehoming an adult Monday next week, I will then have a spare pen to help if needed.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

No I think they've found an actual home


----------



## Ginmog (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh that's such good news! Glad they've hopefully found a forever home


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Calvine said:


> I am in west London...Richmond...and I am seriously inundated with 10 cats currently... but if possible I will help short term as they both look so totally adorable. What is in fact the long-term problem... I can offer a separate bedroom where these guys can camp for the time being. The torti is especially endearing!! Let me know??


Hi calvine can I take you up on your offer please


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> Hi calvine can I take you up on your offer please


Ginmog offered to pick them up and transport to you.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

These girls haven't been done and I think they would drive my 2 mad with there whaling to go out and I haven't got a spare room to keep them in.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Would there be fights with my 2 seeing as these 2 aren't done and mine are?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Calvine could you possibly have them till cc can take them if that's possible cc


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

TB, you can easily mix these 2 cats with neutered cats, I have both mixing at my home, obviously not an unsprayed male, that would be stupid.

Do we know if they may be pregnant, its not an issue for me if they are but I would then need to rearrange some extra room.

I have 3 pregnant girls with me at the moment, one due to pop this weekend, also have mum and her 5 kittens just recovered from Pneumonia, so I need o be careful and would like a lot more information if you could get this from the owners please.

Happy to help, I just need to be more prepared.

Need to know the following:

1, are they vaccinated, microchipped.
2, possibly pregnant.
3, have they met/how are they with other cats .... I presume they don't fight with each other and can share a room.
4, diet, I don't like diet changes.
5, any other info .... are they needing medication.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I have an entire Tom here at the moment (not mine) but as my females are spayed, there is not a problem...however with two unspayed (?) females I think there might be a problem. The Tom is with me for another two or three weeks least. I am trying to get the owner's consent to take him to be castrated but even then he might be a bit OTT for some time with two unspayed girls. I had more or less assumed the girls were done, not sure what made me think that.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Polski said:


> Do they need a home or transport to you?
> 
> I can't help with either but did come across this group...https://www.facebook.com/groups/683870415007691/


i use this and another similar group with some of the urgent cases i hear about when i don't have space for them myself. the groups are great and really help


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

In my experience when I had a rescue male neutered he still showed signs of being entire for 3 months.

TB, you are ideal to help these cats as your 2 was neutered ages ago.

Why cant the owner spay them, then only genuine homes will be interested, if I helped, I would need the spay payments up front from the owners as I don't have funds to do this myself, my vet charges me £58 per spay.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi guys just a quick update apparently the woman has now been evicted and the woman in between can't get hold of her so at the moment none of us have any idea what is going on but I will report back as soon as I know anything. And thank you all for your offers of help.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, this is just the worst news! Has this woman not got a mobile phone? I hope these poor cats have not been turned onto the streets FFS !!!!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

The lady in the middle who asked for my help can't get in touch with her


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are joking, there has been many offers through the week.

Not one for swearing on the forum but im swearing sat here, these 2 are not spayed, bloody irresponsible owners.

If the kind offer from a previous post had of happened, these cats would have been collected the other day and been safe.

I hope they are not on the streets, poor cats.

I am mad.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Cc me and the other ladies are fuming aswell Therse been a lot going on here me and another rescue lady personally think this is a wind up.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you know if these cats are safe.

I am very worried about them.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

These cats should be with me at half 6


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well Done TB xx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Let's just hope it doesn't go quiet again. I really really feel for these cats apparently the tabby has already had a litter and shes only 18 months old poor girl.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

When these cats get here I will post a few photos for you all that's if they don't hide from olly and candy


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im so glad this has been resolved. I have been thinking about them since you first posted!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Right I should have them about half 7


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are the cats safe with you now


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi cc yes they are here they came about half 8. There not to keen on olly and candy so they've had to stay in the kitchen but they are lovely. Fluffy the tortie likes to chat where as Minnie the tabby is quite quiet.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

This is Minnie. I will get fluffy but she won't keep still long enough lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's great news,


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update! so pleased these two little ones are safe and sound with you now!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

And they have found new homes together


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

But first the rescue want to take them to the vets for a health check so they will probably be with me for about 2 weeks


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

I havnt followed this post from the beginning, just reading through it there I was getting so worried. Then to reach the end of the post and find that these cats are now being looked after and safe is great


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

And here is fluffy


----------

